# Crystal River Scalloping



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thinking of heading over to Crystal River sometime this summer with the wife and meeting up with family to do some scalloping. I'd like to bring my skiff, but it's not big enough for all of us. Can anyone recommend a guide to do some scalloping in the Crystal River area? Planning on going over early in the morning to scallop, and rent an airBnB for four of us for a night. Not really interested in night life unless theres a good dive bar around, so getting a couple cases of beer and cooking at the house is just fine for us. Anything we should do on the second day before we head back? Is there a better time to go to avoid the crowds? Anything else we should know before we go?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

Contact Captain Rick or Captain Kate Spratt. Great people and great guides. As far as nightlife goes there is “The Shed” at Macrae’s and very close to that is the Freezer, up and across the river is Margarita grill. All great little places.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Mario Castillo is a great guy. Runs a Carolina skiff out of the plantation.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boatbrains, isn't the shed on the Homosassa river, not Crystal?

If you can, do yourself a favor and go during the week! 1/4 of the weekend crowd and a lower intoxicated ratio among them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> Boatbrains, isn't the shed on the Homosassa river, not Crystal?
> 
> If you can, do yourself a favor and go during the week! 1/4 of the weekend crowd and a lower intoxicated ratio among them.


My bad, I am local and with them being as close as they are... they are one in the same for me. Capt. Mark Zorn fishes Crystal River.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh, Crackers is ok for a drink and sammich too.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Seafood Cellar, Crab plant, is awesome food and Lollygaggers good for drinks and a burger all in Crystal River. You can also rent boats at Twin Rivers if you’d like may save some coin.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess it starts July 1st this year instead of the usual last Saturday of June. Joy Joy. Thousands up idiots at the ramps. Clouds of silt drifting into the mangroves.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Thinking of heading over to Crystal River sometime this summer with the wife and meeting up with family to do some scalloping.


Can anyone recommend a guide to do some scalloping in the Crystal River area? _I recommend Capt John Bazo that runs a nice 24' Proline CC Flatback._

Planning on going over early in the morning to scallop, and rent an airBnB for four of us for a night. _Most hotels have a three night minimum for weekends, and houses are typically by the week during scallop season. I would plan for a midweek stay at the Best Western to avoid crowds if you can. I think you can get 10% off the rack rate if you book a trip with John. BTW Wednesday is 2 for 1 fajitas at Cody's, and there is life entertainment at Nortons. Crab Plant has the best seafood in my opinion, although many locals wait over an hour to eat high priced "Cajun" seafood at Seafood Seller.
_
Anything we should do on the second day before we head back? _Eat breakfast at anyone of the local breakfast places to see what retirement over 70+ looks like._

Anything else we should know before we go?_ Don't swing with anyone from the Villages. I heard they carry STD's_


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Can anyone recommend a guide to do some scalloping in the Crystal River area? _I recommend Capt John Bazo that runs a nice 24' Proline CC Flatback._
> 
> Planning on going over early in the morning to scallop, and rent an airBnB for four of us for a night. _Most hotels have a three night minimum for weekends, and houses are typically by the week during scallop season. I would plan for a midweek stay at the Best Western to avoid crowds if you can. I think you can get 10% off the rack rate if you book a trip with John. BTW Wednesday is 2 for 1 fajitas at Cody's, and there is life entertainment at Nortons. Crab Plant has the best seafood in my opinion, although many locals wait over an hour to eat high priced "Cajun" seafood at Seafood Seller.
> _
> ...


My wife works in the health care field, and can confirm. Those are some dirty nasty old people at The Villages.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> Can anyone recommend a guide to do some scalloping in the Crystal River area? _I recommend Capt John Bazo that runs a nice 24' Proline CC Flatback._
> 
> Planning on going over early in the morning to scallop, and rent an airBnB for four of us for a night. _Most hotels have a three night minimum for weekends, and houses are typically by the week during scallop season. I would plan for a midweek stay at the Best Western to avoid crowds if you can. I think you can get 10% off the rack rate if you book a trip with John. BTW Wednesday is 2 for 1 fajitas at Cody's, and there is life entertainment at Nortons. Crab Plant has the best seafood in my opinion, although many locals wait over an hour to eat high priced "Cajun" seafood at Seafood Seller.
> _
> ...


Captain John Bazo is a great guy and guide as well!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I take my dad and my son every season. It's one of my favorite weekends of the year. We stay at The Port, which is kind of on the grubby side but also very convenient with an on-site ramp, ice, a few slips, and an on-site bar/restaurant (again, not the greatest, but you can't beat the location and convenience).

We usually pull in Friday night, scallop Saturday, fish and/or swim Sunday morning, and then head out.

Grannie's has huge, greasy, cheap, good breakfasts and dishwater coffee in those heavy old white cups served by good-natured, smoke-wrinkled old ladies.

At the end of the day scalloping, we usually stop at Kings Spring before the dock. It's underwater, but there's a patch of cool freshwater in the middle of the bay. Feels incredibly good after a day in the sun and salt.

One year, instead of fishing on Sunday, we got up early, took the boat to the entrance to Three Sisters, and snorkeled in. Not sure if it's open now, but that was also a good time. Definitely go early though. We had it almost to ourselves when we arrived, but the crowds were piling in by the time we left an hour later.

If you fish, there are serious rockpiles scattered randomly around the 2- to 4-foot flats to the south of the river. Maybe to the north too — we've never gone north. Year before last, we hit one at 25 mph and literally broke the lower unit casing in half. The Sea Tow guy gave us a photocopy of a handwritten list of coordinates titled the "Lose Your Lower List" or something like that. He said it was all the rockpiles they know of in the area. I still have it. If you want, I can take a picture of it and message it to you.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Little marina at The Port









Happy hour in our room at The Port two years ago
View attachment 31602


On the flats shortly before we demolished the lower unit









Proud kid


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

zthomas said:


> I take my dad and my son every season. It's one of my favorite weekends of the year. We stay at The Port, which is kind of on the grubby side but also very convenient with an on-site ramp, ice, a few slips, and an on-site bar/restaurant (again, not the greatest, but you can't beat the location and convenience).
> 
> We usually pull in Friday night, scallop Saturday, fish and/or swim Sunday morning, and then head out.
> 
> ...


Heck, I’ve been running these waters for over 20yrs and would like a copy of that list! I know where a lot of them are, but would like to plug them into the chartplotter!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Heck, I’ve been running these waters for over 20yrs and would like a copy of that list! I know where a lot of them are, but would like to plug them into the chartplotter!


I second that. I've had some pucker moments out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I second that. I've had some pucker moments out there.


Yeah, greased 10penny nail and 12lb hammer kinda pucker moments.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Captain Marrio Castello is a friend of mine and will put you on them for sure. Hit him up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boatbrains said:


> Heck, I’ve been running these waters for over 20yrs and would like a copy of that list! I know where a lot of them are, but would like to plug them into the chartplotter!


X2. If you can post it up.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I’d like a copy as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

DMs sent


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

I would love to have it as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

While you're at it... A copy here would be very appreciated.

To the OP - If you're not 100% on Crystal River and are open to Homosassa, give Capt Sean at Mellow Mangrove a call (352-257-9487). We go with him 2X each season and always have a great time.


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes please post the rock piles and help us all out..... thanks


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Posted them on a page on my site. Go here and click the two links to download: www.overslotweb.com/rockslist


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Not to hijack, but any good breakfast spots near homosassa other than Granny’s? That’s usually my go to but I may mix it up a bit this year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

Check out the biscuit barn. Located east side of 19 in Homosassa. Good food.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

Also, Kim’s in the Publix shopping center


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

zthomas said:


> Posted them on a page on my site. Go here and click the two links to download: www.overslotweb.com/rockslist


You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

zthomas said:


> Posted them on a page on my site. Go here and click the two links to download: www.overslotweb.com/rockslist


One of the nicest things anyone has ever posted. Dinner and Scotch on me if I ever run into ya!


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Boatbrains!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We went out yesterday with some friends. We went out of hernando beach and went all the way North of the Chaz. Worked everything from 5ft to 12ft, but didn't find any kind of quantity. Came home with maybe 3 gallons.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so yesterday off of mangrove point, the longest widest drift of floating grass I've ever seen. I hate scallop season.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

and btw, get off my lawn


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

vantagefish said:


> Not to hijack, but any good breakfast spots near homosassa other than Granny’s? That’s usually my go to but I may mix it up a bit this year.


There's a small breakfast restaurant in Homosassa called "The Starting Gate" that is owned by former race horse people.

I like it because there isn't free wifi, cell phone coverage is weak, and people actually talk to one another while they are there.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Was out Weds afternoon from Homosassa - We limited out in a couple of hours. North of the St. Martins in about 3-4'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

DWJensen said:


> Was out Weds afternoon from Homosassa - We limited out in a couple of hours. North of the St. Martins in about 3-4'.


Shhh!


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah, like it's a secret. ;-)

There were at least 100 boats there on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

DWJensen said:


> Yeah, like it's a secret. ;-)
> 
> There were at least 100 boats there on Wednesday afternoon.


There will be 600 tomorrow! Lol


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Booked a day with Captain Rick Spratt on August 14th. Middle of the week and he said of the days I had available the 14th is ideal. I have family in Tarpon Springs so we are staying with them. 

Where should we go for a beer afterwards?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Booked a day with Captain Rick Spratt on August 14th. Middle of the week and he said of the days I had available the 14th is ideal. I have family in Tarpon Springs so we are staying with them.
> 
> Where should we go for a beer afterwards?


Capt’ Rick is a great guy you’ll have a great day! The shed, the freezer, old mill tavern, marguritaville, seagrass pub are all in the vicinity to name only a few good waterin holes!


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

To all that recommended restaurants and watering holes thank you very much. We went to Kim’s and Biscuit barn (my new fav). The freezer is a worthwhile spot as well.
As for the scalloping we went on wed and thurs and had great weather. Limited fairly easily both days. No secret spots, just hit old numbers that produced for me in the past.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

zthomas said:


> Posted them on a page on my site. Go here and click the two links to download: www.overslotweb.com/rockslist


Where in the hell was that 10yrs ago??? One of those cost me a lower!!!!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I feel your pain.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dude...posting pics like that causes me nightmares...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

It sucked. My dad was running the boat, and my 8-year-old and I were sitting in front of the console. It was a hard hit that scared the hell out of us and knocked my boy and me on the floor but not hard enough to hurt us.

I count us as pretty lucky though. We were running with the jack plate maxed out, so judging by the point of impact on the skeg, the rocks couldn't have missed the bottom of the hull by more than a couple inches. If we'd hit with the hull first, it would have been a different outcome — probably some injuries from getting thrown around, likely a breach in the hull, and possibly complete flooding while waiting for help. Not that huge a deal in warm, waist-deep water — unless one or more people are hurt, and then it could be really bad.

As it was, it was only a crappy end to a good day that now makes a fun story for the kid to tell his buddies — "that time grandpa crashed the boat."


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

zthomas said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> View attachment 33952


Jesus, dude!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

two springs ago I saw a guy with his family trash a brand new (STILL HAD THE STICKERS)sportsman bay coming out of crystal river. im nw of shell island fishing one of the bars and see him peel out of the channel on plane right towards a rock bottom with about 12in of water over it. I wave and holler at him. he waves back and then breaks the transom..... the lower went flying..... I used the minnkota to get over to him and check on everyone. 40mph to abrubt stop in 0.5sec. wasn't easy on them. only minor injuries thank god. his pride and wallet was hurt the worst. they were there for the week, poor fella. bad part is that rock is shown on Lowrance as an obstruction...


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Glad you're all ok...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@Rick hambric I've watched similar things happen on sand/oyster here in my home water. Cloud of water / sand and a bit of smoke. Can't imagine hitting hard bottom like that. Worst here is waiting on the tide to come back in so they could push the boat back into water deep enough to limp home...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I saw a guy in a big Sea Ray looking thing plow into one of the spoil bars just south of the river by the fort island beach ramp last spring. The moral of the story is keep insurance (not my old company) on your skiff if you plan on running Citrus county often.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Or just don't leave marked channels in any sort of deep draft boat, lol


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

jimsmicro said:


> Or just don't leave marked channels in any sort of deep draft boat, lol


Even some channels can be scratchy for big boats.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

jimsmicro said:


> Or just don't leave marked channels in any sort of deep draft boat, lol





makin moves said:


> Even some channels can be scratchy for big boats.


Channels over here can be hazardous for shallow draft boats as well. 

Some channel markers mark a structure so you stay away from the marker, some you hug, some are painted red and are on your left when headed back to the ramp and halfway down the channel they flip. 

Citrus County is not for the faint of heart, or inexperienced...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

T Bone said:


> Channels over here can be hazardous for shallow draft boats as well.
> 
> Some channel markers mark a structure so you stay away from the marker, some you hug, some are painted red and are on your left when headed back to the ramp and halfway down the channel they flip.
> 
> Citrus County is not for the faint of heart, or inexperienced...


It’s for the slightly crazy people that think they have a photographic memory who like eventual punishment... or is that fly fishermen??


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

You don’t learn this area by taking the occasional trip! It takes years and cash to learn these waters! If ya think your boat runs skinny this is not the place to find out you were wrong lol!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

T Bone said:


> Citrus County is not for the faint of heart, or inexperienced...


Do like I did...find a local who has the same boat you do...then stick to his ass like he's Jessica Biel.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Do like I did...find a local who has the same boat you do...then stick to his ass like he's Jessica Biel.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

T Bone said:


> Citrus County is not for the faint of heart, or inexperienced...


Just go... you'll *come* *back* experienced...

I often launch from the Fort Island ramp. A couple times I've seen people go straight out and run aground. Not a good start to your trip...


----------

